# Surly LHT vs Trek 520 vs Fuji Touring vs Nashbar Steel Touring Bike?



## haziz

What are your opinions of the Surly LHT, Trek 520, Fuji Touring bike and the Nashbar Steel Touring bike (the complete steel touring bike not the aluminum touring frame), for light touring and possibly commuting?


I will always be close to civilization and will not be doing any major touring. My trips will all be within the USA.


I do have one bike with bar end shifters but strongly prefer modern brifters to the bar end shifters. The price of the Nashbar steel touring bike is also significantly lower than the others and seems to have unusually good components for the price. How does it compare to the other well known touring bikes?


Any feedback, input or opinions welcome.


----------



## bentnotbroken

The nasbar bike looks like a great deal on a competent touring bike, especially with your prefernce for Brifters. 105 are excellent.


----------



## Eisentraut

My only advise would be "buy a bike you love and that fits" or it will eventually go unriden for just being ho hum. I have an LHT and a Riv Sam Hillborne, both custom builds from the frame up and I love them both for the purposes they are intended for. If the Nashbar fits you better than the other frames you list, go for it but remember that components can be changed but a frame is what it is. I totaly understand the budget aspect of buying the Nashbar but you should dig deeper into the geometry of each to decide which is best for you.


----------



## Zeet

IMO, you would do best to actually test ride, the Fuji Touring, the Marin Four Corners, the Trek 520, the Jamis Aurora, the Surly LHT, the Raleigh Clubman, and the Raleigh Sojourn. Take notes as to how each one feels, after testing riding them back to back, during the same weekend. For the one that feels the best, write down its geometry and compare its geometry with all the others that you've tested. Next, compare the geometry of the best fitting bike with that of the Nashbar Touring bike. If the Nashbar Touring bike is closer to that same exact geometry than all the others, then you might consider ordering the Nashbar Touring bike more seriously. However, you really should stick with the bike that you already know feels best, from the actual test rides. Remember: A bird in the hand is worth two in a bush...


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

Tektro brakes are mushy. I can't imagine trying to control a loaded tour bike with those.


----------



## headloss

LHT is overkill
520 is over priced (I own one)

Test ride all of the above.


----------



## wgscott

I had the 520 for many years, including 3.5 rainy ones in Cambridge, UK. It was a great touring and commuting bike and held up really well, requiring minimal maintenance. I rode it from Port Angeles, WA all down the West Coast.

However, the lack of disc brakes would put me off getting it again. 

I'd be more likely to get this: Kona Sutra 2012 Touring Bike - Road Test Review :: Tom's Bike Trip

If money is no constraint: Grande Route from Peter White Cycles


----------



## haziz

headloss said:


> LHT is overkill
> 520 is over priced (I own one)
> 
> Test ride all of the above.


Easier said than done! Nashbar is mail order, and I don't have a Performance Bicycle near me. One local dealer had a single LHT in stock and assembled. I did test ride it, but the one assembled bike (and the only one in stock) was a size too big for me, so it is hard to judge. The local Trek and the single Fuji dealer near me have the latest and greatest carbon racing bikes assembled but sort of look at you as a three headed Martian when you ask for a touring bike.


----------



## wgscott

Many people/dealers are kind of snotty and dismissive of touring bikes and people who ride them. It is worth finding a dealer that is more enlightened.


----------



## headloss

haziz said:


> Easier said than done! Nashbar is mail order, and I don't have a Performance Bicycle near me. One local dealer had a single LHT in stock and assembled. I did test ride it, but the one assembled bike (and the only one in stock) was a size too big for me, so it is hard to judge. The local Trek and the single Fuji dealer near me have the latest and greatest carbon racing bikes assembled but sort of look at you as a three headed Martian when you ask for a touring bike.


yeah... touring bikes can be a challenge to test ride as they are definitely a niche market.

The following link may help? Touring Bike Buyer's Guide | Adventure Cyclist | Adventure Cycling Association

One thing to consider is what kind of touring you plan on doing. Are you looking at more of a commuter? There are really two different extremes and I put the LHT and the Kona Sutra on the dedicated-touring end of that spectrum; these are not bikes that are a lot of fun to ride unloaded. I put the 520 somewhere in the middle and I love it as a commuter without the extra weight of touring gear. The 520 isn't the most maneuverable bicycle, but it's plenty light and fun to ride (even on Pittsburgh hills). 

Based on what I've been told about the Fuji, that or a Novara (REI) are close to the 520 in feel, but a little more budget friendly. With Trek, you are paying for the brand.

If you are looking for a COMMUTER that will only be used for occasional light to medium touring (less than 50# gear and assuming that you aren't any heavier than say 175#) then there are a lot of great choices not specifically targeted at the touring market (and way more fun for day-to-day riding). For Example: Salsa Casseroll, AllCity Space Horse, Jamis Bossanova, Kona Rove, Specialized TriCross...

*edit to add* Bianchi Volpe and Surly Cross Check are two more solid choices and common craigslist finds.


----------



## haziz

headloss said:


> One thing to consider is what kind of touring you plan on doing. Are you looking at more of a commuter? There are really two different extremes and I put the LHT and the Kona Sutra on the dedicated-touring end of that spectrum; these are not bikes that are a lot of fun to ride unloaded. I put the 520 somewhere in the middle and I love it as a commuter without the extra weight of touring gear. The 520 isn't the most maneuverable bicycle, but it's plenty light and fun to ride (even on Pittsburgh hills).
> 
> Based on what I've been told about the Fuji, that or a Novara (REI) are close to the 520 in feel, but a little more budget friendly. With Trek, you are paying for the brand.
> 
> If you are looking for a COMMUTER that will only be used for occasional light to medium touring (less than 50# gear and assuming that you aren't any heavier than say 175#) then there are a lot of great choices not specifically targeted at the touring market (and way more fun for day-to-day riding). For Example: Salsa Casseroll, AllCity Space Horse, Jamis Bossanova, Kona Rove, Specialized TriCross...
> 
> *edit to add* Bianchi Volpe and Surly Cross Check are two more solid choices and common craigslist finds.


I am looking more for a commuter and light touring bicycle as noted in my original post. Would not mind a sport touring bicycle. I may visit the local Bianchi dealer in my area. He had two steel, but no carbon, Bianchis assembled the last time I visited his one man shop! That day his Vigorelli was my size but the Volpe he had on the floor was one size too small. He is also a Jamis dealer. It maybe worth a second visit.


----------



## Zeet

haziz said:


> I am looking more for a commuter and light touring bicycle as noted in my original post. Would not mind a sport touring bicycle. I may visit the local Bianchi dealer in my area. He had two steel, but no carbon, Bianchis assembled the last time I visited his one man shop! That day his Vigorelli was my size but the Volpe he had on the floor was one size too small. He is also a Jamis dealer. It maybe worth a second visit.


IMHO, it would behoove you to checkout the Jamis Satellite Comp. Provided that you're more into Light Sport Touring or Credit Card Touring, then the JSC just might be the ticket, if this bike will primarily be used for commuting. Compare the ride of the JSC against the Bianchis. You just might be pleasantly surprised at your cash savings, as a result. Otherwise, if it's within your budget, the Auroras or Bosanova, just might be better choices.


----------



## headloss

haziz said:


> I am looking more for a commuter and light touring bicycle as noted in my original post. Would not mind a sport touring bicycle. I may visit the local Bianchi dealer in my area. He had two steel, but no carbon, Bianchis assembled the last time I visited his one man shop! That day his Vigorelli was my size but the Volpe he had on the floor was one size too small. He is also a Jamis dealer. It maybe worth a second visit.


Vigorelli and Volpe have the same frame geometry, so riding the Vigorelli should give you a good idea if you want him to order the Volpe in your size. W/ the Vigorelli, you are just getting a lighter frame and better components... but they should feel the same (more or less). The Volpe is a solid choice and based on what I've read, the go to touring bike in the 90s when there was a small selection of dedicated touring bikes on the market.


----------



## Herbie

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by light touring. One thing that is overlooked is the length of chainstays. You can use a cross bike for touring, but depending on the size of your feet, you may have to compromise on the size of your panniers. The longer chain stays on a dedicated touring bike are so you can mount the weight of the panniers centered on the axle rather than behind it. 

I use a fargo for self contained touring. that is overkill I have never heard anyone who has a lht complain


----------



## haziz

Herbie said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by light touring. One thing that is overlooked is the length of chainstays. You can use a cross bike for touring, but depending on the size of your feet, you may have to compromise on the size of your panniers. The longer chain stays on a dedicated touring bike are so you can mount the weight of the panniers centered on the axle rather than behind it.
> 
> I use a fargo for self contained touring. that is overkill I have never heard anyone who has a lht complain


2-4 days of 'credit card' touring, staying overnight in a hotel or motel. I will carry a couple of small panniers for change of clothes, snacks and flat repair stuff. I will not be camping. Most of it will actually be close to home.


----------



## Zeet

haziz said:


> 2-4 days of 'credit card' touring, staying overnight in a hotel or motel. I will carry a couple of small panniers for change of clothes, snacks and flat repair stuff. I will not be camping. Most of it will actually be close to home.


Touring bikes are primarily made to ride for carrying loads while cycling. Most actually perform better and ride more comfortably when at least slightly loaded. Credit card touring essentially means cycling a century or so on a somewhat daily basis, for some relatively short period of time. You really don't need a genuine touring bike for "light touring" or "credit card touring". A standard road bike will suffice. In fact, while many standard road bikes do not have rack mounts, most cyclocross road bikes do have rack mounts. Cyclocross bikes also usually have wider clearances for wider tires. Thus making them better candidates for comfort while credit card touring. The only drawback that cyclocross bikes have in touring, is the fact that they typically have much shorter chainstay lengths, than actual touring road bikes, making them less maneuverable when highly loaded, but more maneuverable when not. Also they usually have higher bottom bracket heights, as well.


----------



## josephr

wgscott said:


> Many people/dealers are kind of snotty and dismissive of touring bikes and people who ride them. It is worth finding a dealer that is more enlightened.


touring bikes aren't fast sellers and when they are sold, their buyers are folks that hold on to them a long time. LBSs are business out to sell bikes. A bike shop that loads its inventory up on touring bikes would probably go out of business pretty quick.
Joe


----------



## josephr

Zeet said:


> IMHO, it would behoove you to checkout the Jamis Satellite Comp. Provided that you're more into Light Sport Touring or Credit Card Touring, then the JSC just might be the ticket, if this bike will primarily be used for commuting. Compare the ride of the JSC against the Bianchis. You just might be pleasantly surprised at your cash savings, as a result. Otherwise, if it's within your budget, the Auroras or Bosanova, just might be better choices.


+1. Also, I'm looking closely at a Soma Double Cross Disc. On the pricier side is the Gunnar Fast Lane, and a couple of Lynkey bikes -- the Cooper CMT and a Sportive Disc.
Joe


----------



## headloss

josephr said:


> touring bikes aren't fast sellers and when they are sold, their buyers are folks that hold on to them a long time. LBSs are business out to sell bikes. A bike shop that loads its inventory up on touring bikes would probably go out of business pretty quick.
> Joe


I can think of at least a half-dozen bike shops that have at least two touring bikes on hand (a dozen, if you include light touring). I even know one that specializes in touring... they are out there, even if they are less common.


----------



## Vegantourer

I own the Surly Disc Trucker which is the Disc braked version of the LHT. I personally love the bike, it is well built for touring at a decent price. It rides well, stops well even under heavy load (thanks to the Avid BB7s) and it just looks nice. It comes with spoke holders, 3 water bottle braze ons (plus ones for racks and fenders) and with the geometry I can fit my Topeak Road Morph pump on the seat post tube between my fenders. 

I did add cross levers (which I think are rather useful and I wished they came standard if they are going to have drop bars) and switched the seat to a much more comfortable WTB saddle. For bottle cages I went with the PDW Bird Cages (and one standard one I had which I am replacing with another Bird Cage), they both look nice and function well even touring on rougher terrain. The Surly Nice Rack is a great addition even if slightly heavy, it is steel so it can likely be repaired anywhere and can handle a serious load which is crucial. 

Before I bought mine, I did a lot of research on the internets and talking with people and everyone loved their LHT and I see a good deal of them on the road. I think it fits nicely in the middle between cheaper touring bikes and the higher end generally custom built ones. It seems like a good deal of tourers owned a Fuji or Trek before they got an LHT or DT.



I can say the nice thing that the Nashbar has going for it is they do use Shimano 105 components which are right under Ultegra which is under their top rated Dura Ace (so it ain't bad) but from the reviews I have read the bike overall especially the wheels aren't so great.

More to come!


----------

